# Making it easy for my plecos to get algae wafers



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

So my tank is a 40g tall and I have 11 tiger barbs, a kribensis, and 2 bristlenose plecos in it. I'm having a problem where my plecos aren't able to get to the algae wafers I drop in because my krib is a bit of a jerk. My krib will try to horde any type of food that drops in even if he isn't hungry. And this is fine when it comes to my tiger barbs because they can handle themselves when the feeding frenzy starts(they're like a pack of piranhas when the flakes hit the water). But I worry a bit about my plecos who are both very small, and no match for the krib. One is less than an inch long while the other is maybe an inch, possibly an inch and a quarter. The krib doesn't respond to me flicking the glass, and he just hovers around the wafer picking off little pieces. The plecos have done a great job cleaning the algae off my ornaments, and I want them to be able to eat good. What are some techniques I can use to allow them some time alone so they can eat? I almost wish the tiger barbs would teach the krib a lesson and just gang up on him one good time to send him hiding.


----------



## TIN BENDER (Apr 6, 2012)

I posted a picture of my pleco he's 16 years old and i have never fed him waffers..he eats what all the other fish do....maybe he's a lucky one...we also got a new one 3 weeks age he's around a inch long..seems to be doing just fine..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you tried distracting the krib with live food?Give him something to occupy him while feeding the pleco.

Also do you feed the plecos anything else?Algae wafers are good but its not a complete diet.Its like you living on just steaks.Mine love zucchinni,yams and a new favorite is some fresh spinache leaves.They tear it up!Get a veggie clip or something else to clip it on the side down towards the bottom.I use my mag float lol

Also frozen bloodworms earthworm sticks and golden pearls.The main thing is a varied diet so they can get all they need and not be missing anything vital.


----------



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Have you tried distracting the krib with live food?Give him something to occupy him while feeding the pleco.
> 
> Also do you feed the plecos anything else?Algae wafers are good but its not a complete diet.Its like you living on just steaks.Mine love zucchinni,yams and a new favorite is some fresh spinache leaves.They tear it up!Get a veggie clip or something else to clip it on the side down towards the bottom.I use my mag float lol
> 
> Also frozen bloodworms earthworm sticks and golden pearls.The main thing is a varied diet so they can get all they need and not be missing anything vital.


Well I've only had them for a couple days and I forgot to pick up the wafers the day that I got them so I picked those up yesterday after work. I haven't had a chance to go to the store yet, but I'm going to grab a zucchini and a coconut when I get a chance. I'm assuming the krib won't want to horde the zucchini, or at least I hope not. I distracted him during feeding time and it was enough for a few minutes, but ultimately he found the wafer and began guarding it again. He's such a brat. I guess I'll just drop two on opposite sides of the tank. He can't guard both(I hope).


----------

